# Is this safe to use at Low Volume??



## LaRueOBR556 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/bayer-advanced-complete-insect-killer-for-soil-turf-concentrate-p-2995.html

Stumped on math question..maybe you can help.

If an insecticide calls for 3oz per gallon water which covers 500 sq ft.

How many oz of product if my sprayer is calibrated for 1qt water covers 1000 sq ft.

I'm using a Sprayers Plus 105e battery powered backpack with Pete from GCI turfs nozzle. It will spray 8' swath at 18" off ground and is calibrated at 1 quart of carrier per 1000sq ft.

Also is this insecticide safe to spray at Low volume?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

For the math, you say it specifies 3 oz per 500 so that's 6 oz per 1,000. Many insecticides specify higher carrier volumes to get the product into the soil and/or into the plant through root uptake or for thorough coverage. Best bet is to follow the label or call the manufacturer.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Your sprayer puts out 1 pint of liquid every 500 Sq Ft. (I'm assuming you've got a steady pace to produce this rate)

(3 Oz / 1 Gallon) = (.375 Oz / 1 Pint) - This is the concentration of product to liquid (Solute to Solvent).

Now that we know how much product you need for every 500 Sq Ft, divide your total area by the 500 Sq Ft. This number is the amount of pints you'll add to your sprayer.

Multiply the (.375 Oz) by the number above. This is the amount of product you'll need to add in the sprayer water to cover your entire area.


----------



## LaRueOBR556 (Jul 18, 2018)

Great info&#128077;&#128077; Very much appreciated!

Now that I know the amount does anyone think it's bad to apply at low volume carrier? Has anyone used a permagreen/ect to apply insecticide?


----------

